# First Amtrak Trip tomorrow in 17 Years



## JungleJet Pilot (Feb 16, 2020)

Hi all,

It’s been almost 17 years since I have taken Amtrak and tomorrow I will be changing trains in New Haven. If my first train is late and I miss my connection, am I out of luck? I hope this doesn’t seem like a silly question, but I come from the airlines and I’m not sure how rail works. I’m excited and nervous...now I know how connecting airline passengers feel.


----------



## pennyk (Feb 16, 2020)

Are both trains on the same reservation? If so, it should be a guaranteed connection and you will be accommodated if you miss your connection.


----------



## saxman (Feb 19, 2020)

Amtrak actually owns the line that goes through New Haven and there are lots of timed connections between the Springfield-New Haven trains and the Northeast Regionals. So you likely won't miss that connection. If so, they'll just have you take the next one.

-former jungle jet pilot


----------



## daybeers (Feb 23, 2020)

It would help to know where you're headed to and from to give you more specific advice but for now I echo the above statements. You're probably connecting to/from a train north of New Haven, which are timed well to connect. 98% chance the train will be across the platform or will be shortly when you arrive. You can ask the conductor before getting off, or they may announce it beforehand. If both trains are on the same reservation (two trains listed on the PDF), you will be all set if one of the trains is late. Even so, they often hold trains in New Haven for the connecting passengers.


----------

